# Mid-Michigan 5 Acre Hobby Farm/Homestead For Sale



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought I would let everyone know about my little farm place that is currently listed. I hope that is ok? 


http://www.blakelyrealty.com/listnow/listings.html?p=eb606b03-9077-40b6-b013-f33052b69463

It is located near Barryton, Michigan. I'm about 8 miles out of the Village of Barryton (nice little hometown, main-street kind of place), and about 30 to 40minutes from Mt. Pleasant or Big Rapids in one or the other direction. For those who want to know what the closest "big" cities are. 

It is on a dirt road and about 2 miles from the main road. Very quiet area, as most of my "neighbors" are either only up on weekends or Deer Season, with nice deer herds that come visiting almost every night. We are able to hunt right out of the big barn, where the Man Cave is... ie: enclosed insulated workshop/hunting blind is. LOL! Hunting in comfort is what my Honey says. 

We have done some work on the place. I'll try an answer any questions that anyone has. You can also contact me via email @ 

[email protected]


RedHeadedTricia


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful place. I would give my eye teeth for something like that. If that was in Oregon, the price would be 100K more. Good luck on selling.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

That's a nice area! There are a lot of jobs (or at least used to be) in the Mt. Pleasant area thanks to the casino.


----------

